# NREMT Score



## KayCline (Feb 22, 2017)

I passed my NREMT exam about two months ago and I was just curious if there's any way to find out what your actual score was or if they will only tell you pass/fail?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2017)

Only pass or fail. It's the nature of the computer adaptive testing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2017)

If you fail they will tell you what you what sections your passed and what ones you failed. If you pass then you pass. They do not give out actual %


----------



## firefighter5678 (Mar 24, 2017)

KayCline said:


> I passed my NREMT exam about two months ago and I was just curious if there's any way to find out what your actual score was or if they will only tell you pass/fail?


From what I understand, they only post pass/fail, but in which NREMT focus area it was in.


----------



## xxdanielt3 (Mar 25, 2017)

Pass or fail only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

